# Vauxhall Astra GSI - Can my paint be saved detail, with Winter Cleanse & Protect.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Vauxhall Astra GSI - Can my paint be saved detail, with Winter Cleanse & Protect.*​
*







*​
*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*​
*







 *​
*Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.*​
*www.defined-details.co.uk*​
Winter Cleanse & Protection Details, With Extras.​
I was initially contacted by Kat the owner of this modern classic. With regards tracking down my good and long term friend Dave Kg. Dave has previously detailed this car 5 years ago and unfortunately Kat had lost track of him. After some length discussions concerning the condition of her car and why thus came about. Arrangements was made to view the car, prior to any work being under taken. At this point in the conversation. I found out that the car had been assessed by a detailer I respect and get on well with. As with any friendship. I felt the need to contact this detailer and mention that I have been asked to assess the paint work also. Prior to any possible work being undertaken. This in no way distracts from the quality of the work this detailer produces. But was simple that I had had previous experience of this car.​
Rolling onto the day of the view. It was paramount to find out as much about the car as well as its living conditions. Will measuring the paint levels and studying the defects present on all panels. I was asking many questions and it soon became clear as to the possible reasoning and why the paint had taken a resent turn for the worse. Due the past year or so he owner had very little time due mainly to developments in her private life to maintain the car and keep it waxed & protected. And since she lives on the East coast of Scotland. It gets hammered with severe weather conditions and heavy salt deposits from the North Sea. As you will see in the before pictures this caused bleaching & water spotting to the single stage paint. Due to the caustic & corrosive nature of the salt. The car had also been washed by in a local car wash, with caustic TFRs. Which certainly did not help either. I could see what had been achieved by the previous test sets and I was also concerned whether the paint could be saved. After a lengthy discuss. I recommended that the car at least gets protected, as funds leading up to Christmas and the resent move to a new house. Left the owner slightly stretched. ​
A week or so after this and after a few more conversations. The booking was made to cleanse neutralise the chemicals within the paint & protect the car prior to any future work being carried out. Whether this be a respray of correction. This would save any further damage occurring during the winter months. I also agreed that I would carry out a paint assessment on the bonnet area. To see if the paint levels would allow the car to be restored, without the possibility of being re sprayed.​
The car was delivered on the night before the clease and Winter protection detail was to take place.​
As you will see in the following pictures. The weather in Scotland has take a turn for the worse leading up to this date. And the car turned up covered in heavy debris and road salt.​
Car on Arrival. Still in the unit from night before.​
You can clearly see where the previous test sets have been carried out. But with the resent turn in the weather and again lack of protection. You will also see that it too has been affected.​








​
Examples of water spotting on the bonnet.​








​
Even though the car had been in the studio over 12 Hrs now, as you can see the heavy grime and lack of protection where holding on to the water & the car has not full dried.​








​








​








​
The car was moved outside to start the wash process and start to neutralized any chemical contained within the paint. Prior to washing.​








​








​








​








​








​
Standard wash process. Where wheels, tyres & arches where treated with strong degreaser and APC first. Scrubbed with various brushes to remove all debris and old dressings.​








​








​
Wheels treated with Iron x snow soap mixed at 5 to 1.​








​
Arches, Wheels & tyres rinsed clean.​








​
The car body work was then pre treated with Iron X snow soap once more. To aid and help the breakdown of the heavy traffic film & grime. This was also used as intended. To highlight areas where ferrous deposits are on the cars surface. So that Iron X could be used to target these later.​








​








​








​
The car was then treated to 2 snow foam applications and rinses. First heavy and the second thinned down. With lance adjustments. This way you have a very strong initial concentration. To break down and remove the heavy deposits and the later is just to verify and finally cleanse the paint prior to 2 bucketing.​
Reflexology 1ne in operation. (Full and detailed review due soon)​








​
It is not what you would class a long dwelling foam & in resent test I have noticed that although there is very little foam left on the cars surface. There is a residential film left, always oils like. This can be seen in this picture.​








​
But once you start to rinse the car down. This is easily removed with any traffic film present on the cars surface.​
50/50 Showing cleaning power of even a weak mixture.​








​








​
At this stage the weather turned foul once more. But the car was treated with a 2 bucket wash & rinse. Prior to rejoin the detail inside the unit to start claying. The car was clayed with a mild clay bar and reglaze used as a lube.​








​
Clay showing that very little was present on the car after the wash process.​








​
The car was fully dried off with a gently with a dri u quik drying towel and all water traps blown out with compressed air. ​
At this point. It was time to gather all my paint cleanses and see what worked the best on this weathered paint. Bonnet correction would be taken care of later in the day, as this would be time consuming. ​
After trialling many cleansed with varying results, I settled on a new old favourite. It does not have the following it deserves. But this is mainly down to people not using it as it was designed. But the new formula is well worth the money and providing it is worked correctly. will offer tremendous results. It was worked on speed 3 with a Hexlogic blue pad to offer a little bit of bite, on the DA. This would be of an advantage when I was looking in removing the dried out dead layer of paint. 2 small pea sized drops per set which measured approx 18 inches to 2 foot max. This was worked with medium to light pressure until either I was happy or the product was spent. Before buffing clear. I also choose the cleanser as it did not contain oils that would only temporally enhance the finish at this stage. I wish to verify that the dead layer was removed and the paint was cleansed fully.​
Initial test set on the bonnet, DA and cleanser at this point.​








​








​
The pad as normal required a brush out after every set. To remove the dead paint, open up the pores in the pad to maintain the level of cut. I also wiped the pad over from time to time with an old MF to remove lubrication within the pads. ​
I them settled down to work on the car. Starting on the front wing area and moving backwards as I went. Few 50/50 of the progress.​








​








​








​








​








​








​
After the full car has been treated and cleansed it was time to move on to the paint correction stage. I knew this would be time consuming and would require a totally different way of working the correction polish. But on the same hand would require deep and intrusive removal rates. Due mainly to the deep water bleaching spots present on the car surface. ​
Once a few combinations where trailed. I settled on Menzerna PO 85RD 3.02, on a Hexlogic green pad. I pre treated the pads with polish, making sure all the cutting surface was coated. Before wiping this off and applying 2 pea size drops once more. I did not wish the dry pad to pull the moisture from the lubricates into the pad. But required the open celled pad to offer a level of cut that was required also. Working the correctional polish slowly and in a controlled fashion, with only the weight of the machine and my arm barring down. I worked it fully and until the long running ceramic abrassives where fully broken down, within a dedicated 18X 18 inch area. And of coarse monitoring the paint removal rates at all stages.​
Bonnet before showing the level of bleaching and marring in the finish​








​
Bonnet after correctional polish set. Still to be refined with a dedicated finishing polish.​








​
After a few more sets. This is what I was left with and was please to inform the owner that the car could be saved and no further painting would be required.​








​
After a few joke in text message from the owner and I. I have to confess I played a rather underhand joke on her. But sending this message and say this is as far as I could take it. Due mainly to the paint levels. (Yes I am bad lol)​








​
Completed bonnet. Now refined and ready for protection.​








​








​
The car was then treated to Polish Angel Esclate lotion to nourish the single stage paint. Prior to a layer of 845 as good winter protection to safe guard against possible salt and detergent damage.​
Wheels where also treated to this durable product.​
Tyres protected ​








​
I hope you found this write up as much fun as I did working on this lovely car and I look forward to see its return in the coming year. As it is now booked in for a correction detail. Prior to a few shows this year.​
I will leave you with a few pictures of the completed car.​
Enjoy and thank you for reading. All comments and questions welcome.​
Gordon.​




​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks terrific Gordon, very well restored and the paint looks stunning now. I do love red when detailed!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

That is a true transformation. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Now tell everyone where you hide the original GSI :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice, I do like the MK3 GSi's. Am i right in saying that's one of the last 500 also? 

Nice work. The red looks so rich now


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic turn around, great work.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is an EPIC turn around. what a stunning motor, am sure that was very satisfying to work on?
Did the colly 845 add much gloss to it? I love 845 for its toughness but never noticed any real level of wetness with it


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Superb Gordon and I love the car, its the sort of car I would like to rebuild using all new parts and the wrap in cotton wool. Tell the owner to keep the car like you have left it now or else


----------



## gsikat (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah rtjc there was only 500 made of phase 2 and only just over 200 left on road!impressed n so happy is an under statement of what gordons done to my car!!a cant thank him enough!! and he will be carrying out work to her for pvs show in june  (might steal him and take him with us haha) xx


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Great turn around


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man and an excellent detailed and interesting write up.

Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Car looks ace Gordon ! Cannot beat a shiny solid red motor 

Baz


----------



## Scoobyworx (Jan 7, 2013)

new to the site but impressive read and good work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic work El-Gordo and I wouldn't of expected anything less from you, I love 845, a great winter LSP :thumb:..

What a turn around, I bet the client was pleased, I would be ..

You are one of the few I would happily allow to detail my car ..


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic work Gordon, inspiring as always!


Can I ask what the cleanser was that you used, I've read the post a few times and can't see it mentioned?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice and concise Gordon.Great to see a slightly neglected old school motor brought back to glory once again.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work, really enjoyed reading this post for some reason


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

gsikat said:


> yeah rtjc there was only 500 made of phase 2 and only just over 200 left on road!impressed n so happy is an under statement of what gordons done to my car!!a cant thank him enough!! and he will be carrying out work to her for pvs show in june  (might steal him and take him with us haha) xx


No there aren't many around. Two up near me though, One red and one blue. Both final 'R' plate models. One used to be mint, but has started to rust quite badly


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Fantastic work Gordon, inspiring as always!
> 
> Can I ask what the cleanser was that you used, I've read the post a few times and can't see it mentioned?


Was thinking the same....I am guessing SRP myself.

Stunning flame red GSi now you've worked your magic Gordon!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow wow wow, such a turn around, amazing work.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it could be BH


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

This is an amazing finish. Looks so slick. Fantastic transformation. A joy to read.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

" this is as far as I could take it. Due mainly to the paint levels" outstanding.

Great recovery Gordon, wouldnt expect anything less. Hmmm, I thought you were putting your feet up for a week or two  you are a bad man 

Wishing you and your good lady health and much happiness :wave:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

wow very nice work!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

How much would it cost to borrow your time machine mate?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a classic I loved these As a kid


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That's brilliant Gordon, I remember working on this car back in the days of the old Errol unit - freezing in a shed in the middle of nowhere :lol: Fun times, this brought back some good memories 

Great turn around getting the car back to its glory with beautiful looking solid red  Well written up with lots of pics showing the quality of the work, as I would expect.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks absolutely stunning. Always liked these...


----------



## gsikat (Nov 14, 2012)

rtjc said:


> No there aren't many around. Two up near me though, One red and one blue. Both final 'R' plate models. One used to be mint, but has started to rust quite badly


well mines was striped back to shell only dash and steering wheel was left in when resprayed 6 years ago theres a part apearing on boot which ill need to get on top off.x


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work and an interesting read.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great finish.. love red when it's nice and bright


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

horned yo said:


> that is an EPIC turn around. what a stunning motor, am sure that was very satisfying to work on?
> Did the colly 845 add much gloss to it? I love 845 for its toughness but never noticed any real level of wetness with it


LSP are designed to do one thing really and this is to protect what you have created for a longer period of Time from a personally point of view far to many is in search of the Holy Grail and this leads to disappointment. An LSP will add very little to a properly polished car. 1 OR 2 % at most. But this car has still to come in for correction and this is where you see the benefits of any LSP. As it is prone to mask up and offer a truer surface. In turn creating more gloss and reflection.



gsikat said:


> yeah rtjc there was only 500 made of phase 2 and only just over 200 left on road!impressed n so happy is an under statement of what gordons done to my car!!a cant thank him enough!! and he will be carrying out work to her for pvs show in june  (might steal him and take him with us haha) xx


Thank You Kat. The pleasure was all mine and look forward to the return of your car at some point this year. It has been many year since I have managed to get to PVS. So kidnapping might not have to be an option lol.

Now you look after that old Girl. She is special. :thumb:


Junior Bear said:


> Fantastic work Gordon, inspiring as always!
> 
> Can I ask what the cleanser was that you used, I've read the post a few times and can't see it mentioned?


I am glad some one noticed that lol and I was going to keep you waiting a tad longer. But someone has already guess right. So the cat is out the bag. Unfortunately people had bad experiences in the past and this has formed and clouded there judgement now. But the new one is a great and very worthwhile product. When used as it was designed. So the post below to be take out of your misery :lol:



nick.s said:


> Was thinking the same....I am guessing SRP myself.
> 
> Stunning flame red GSi now you've worked your magic Gordon!


 Bang on the money Nick. Yes good old SRP was the product that delivered the results on all but the Bonnet as this was corrected. Worked in a controlled manner. Using the abrasive and cleanser for an extended time. There is also zero dusting now and does not mark trims either.



Mr Face said:


> " this is as far as I could take it. Due mainly to the paint levels" outstanding.
> 
> Great recovery Gordon, wouldnt expect anything less. Hmmm, I thought you were putting your feet up for a week or two  you are a bad man
> 
> Wishing you and your good lady health and much happiness :wave:


 You know me all to well Mike and when have I ever managed to not help a damsel in distress. :lol: Apart form that it was a real pleasure to restore the car once more. Now back on my break as they say and feet up. :thumb:



President Swirl said:


> How much would it cost to borrow your time machine mate?


 I am cheap and really a slut :lol:. But the flux capacitor is not cheap to run these day 



Nally said:


> What a classic I loved these As a kid


You and me both and yes never managed to get one either. Until now :wall:



Dave KG said:


> That's brilliant Gordon, I remember working on this car back in the days of the old Errol unit - freezing in a shed in the middle of nowhere :lol: Fun times, this brought back some good memories
> 
> Great turn around getting the car back to its glory with beautiful looking solid red  Well written up with lots of pics showing the quality of the work, as I would expect.


 Yes the good old day of minus what ever. Errol hold good but very cold memories. But this wee car warmed the atmosphere. I also n=know you will not manage to resist when it comes back in, this year. So your more than welcome. :thumb:


ADW111S said:


> Excellent work and an interesting read.


 Thank you. I signed up here when Dw was all about education and sometime it is lacking these days. Which is a pity. But old habits die hard and I will always try and help out anyway I can. And if this means taking abit more time to pass on knowledge then so be it.

Thank you for all the great comments also Lads and not for getting Kat. They are most appreciated and welcome.

Gordon.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

A new old favourite, it had to be SRP 

It's good to see it getting some use and achieving stunning results. And to think people gave it some stick when it won the award again this year  This is why people, this is why!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Fantastic Gordon!

And goes to show that less hyped up products are more than capable of achieving fantastic results in the hands of a skilled detailer.


----------



## gsikat (Nov 14, 2012)

definetly think you should come to pvs gordon


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

I prefer this sort of detail over a supercar anyday :thumb: 

Top work,just lovely!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Was it srp then?


Edit: just seen the previous posts 


Interesting!


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

composite said:


> I prefer this sort of detail over a supercar anyday :thumb:
> 
> Top work,just lovely!


Agreed. Thoroughly enjoyed reading this. Thanks!


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely car.

Why is it missing the bonnet vents and the proper side skirts?

And the gsi 16v badge on the bumper

Also the original alloys were great.

Like this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vauxhallastragsi.jpg

http://www.migweb.co.uk/forums/styl...608-astra-mk3-gsi-original-wheels-weight.html


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

CzechRich said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> Why is it missing the bonnet vents and the proper side skirts?
> 
> ...


Because its a phase 2 gsi! These didn't come with the c20xe iirc? I miss my old c20let gsi was a mover and shaker back in the day around 9years ago!

Great turn around by the way you did the old girl proud :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> Because its a phase 2 gsi! These didn't come with the c20xe iirc? I miss my old c20let gsi was a mover and shaker back in the day around 9years ago!
> 
> Great turn around by the way you did the old girl proud :thumb:


Correct, they came with the 2.0 Ecotec.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome job Gordon - whilst it's good to see newer - more expensive cars, you can't beat a bit of retro. > They too can have a second life with such great details.

:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

great job mate

callum


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work mate


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks very good love red finishes


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## gsikat (Nov 14, 2012)

CzechRich said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> Why is it missing the bonnet vents and the proper side skirts?
> 
> ...


if you notice this is a phase 2 only the phase ones were produced with bomnet vents!the phase 2 was brought out in 97 they replaced the redtop with an ecotec engine and an irmscher kit.ie no vents,diferent sideskirts,wing mirrors etc tht help ? x


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Cheeseman67 (Mar 14, 2013)

Unbelievable finish! Always wanted one of these but in blue.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome work there, I absolutely love the gloss levels you get from Escalate Lotion. It's an amazing product


----------

